# cyst on outside of ovary and stomach bacteria



## kirstyo (Jul 2, 2007)

Went to docs yesterday for ct scan results, been ill for ages, i have 4.6cm cyst on outside of ovary and possible bacteria in stomach? got to have gyno look at cyst and have camera down throat and sample tajken of stomach lining??? anyone else had camera down throat??


----------



## misty`eyes (Aug 19, 2007)

Kirsto, I have had that test done. It isn't that bad, you are alseep the whole time. The part that scared me was when they tell you right before you are going into the sterile room, that there might be a chance that they will break a tooth trying to get the camera thingy down. It didn't hurt when I woke up, I just had a sore throat for a couple of days. The test that really hurt the worst was a laparscopic endometriosis test. It hurts bad because they have to manuever your uterus around and stuff, that test was painfull, I couldn't walk for three days after. I got a negative result for endometriosis, but did have polycystic ovary on the left side. There are a couple of cysts inside of my ovary, it still hurts though. Your test will go fine, it will be over before you know it. Take Care, Peace and Love, Misty


----------

